# Downton Abbey!



## motherslittlehelper

One more day until the new season of Downton Abbey! eace: We rewatched some of the last episodes of last season so we are ready to go! Any other fans?


----------



## jemmax

Absolutely - can't wait


----------



## krandall

Did you see the show on HGTV last night on the castle they use to film the series? It was pretty cool... old photos of people who lived there in real life who are the basis of some of the characters, letter from WWI soldiers who were hospitalized there, etc.


----------



## Jennifer29

krandall said:


> Did you see the show on HGTV last night on the castle they use to film the series? It was pretty cool... old photos of people who lived there in real life who are the basis of some of the characters, letter from WWI soldiers who were hospitalized there, etc.


I watched this. It was pretty cool. I can't wait until tomorrow night!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> Did you see the show on HGTV last night on the castle they use to film the series? It was pretty cool... old photos of people who lived there in real life who are the basis of some of the characters, letter from WWI soldiers who were hospitalized there, etc.


Yes, I saw it too! I hope the success of this show will bring in the funds so they can get more of the castle restored. From other reading, it sounds like the upper floors are crumbling and are in very bad condition.

And then, later last night, there was a program on showing Aaron and Candy Spelling's 'castle'. Oh. My. She sold it and had to be out of it in 30 days. Mind boggling the amount of stuff that woman owned.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I saw both shows. I wonder what the Spelling Manor's electric bill was monthly-good gravy!


----------



## LochTess

If Downton Abbey Were Portrayed by Canine Actorsound:

http://www.dogster.com/the-scoop/if...ed-by-canine-actors-what-breeds-would-they-be


----------



## sandypaws

Tat was very funny, Tess. They did a great job capturing the characters in canine.


----------



## ldyj

I'm a fan - but didn't know it even existed until this last summer! I watched all the previous episodes on Amazon - and now I'm hooked! 
J


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Thanks for posting this Linda. I pre-ordered the season 3 DVD and completely forgot that it was starting on TV. I need to spend tomorrow watching season 2 after I take down the Christmas tree. 

Tess, that was funny!


----------



## whimsy

I have never watched it. Would I be totally lost if I started watching it tomorrow for the first time???


----------



## motherslittlehelper

whimsy said:


> I have never watched it. Would I be totally lost if I started watching it tomorrow for the first time???


I don't know as you would be totally lost, Evelyn - I am sure you would catch on to who is who quickly, but you will have missed a lot. I would record it, and get hold of the older seasons and watch from the beginning. I LOVE the women's clothes. This is one show where an episode will end, and I am so engrossed in it that I just don't want it to end; I just want it to keep going.


----------



## atsilvers27

I'm so excited! I have been following DA since the beginning. DH knows full well that when it comes on I do NOTHING else and he is not to talk to me. I have trained him well. :biggrin1:


----------



## clare

whimsy said:


> I have never watched it. Would I be totally lost if I started watching it tomorrow for the first time???


Why not give it a go,I don't think you would be totally lost,I'm sure you would catch on pretty quickly to who's who and what's what!And I think you would enjoy the series.


----------



## ldyj

I have my timer set. . .


----------



## rokipiki

Waiting imapiently for new season here! But even more interesting is turkish TV series about sultan Suleyman the Magnificent. It comes under title "Magnificent Century" and it is sooo good that you wouldn't believe.


----------



## gelbergirl

Ready and waiting for season 3 of Downton Abbey.


----------



## atsilvers27

Forty minutes!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

atsilvers27 said:


> I'm so excited! I have been following DA since the beginning. DH knows full well that when it comes on I do NOTHING else and he is not to talk to me. I have trained him well. :biggrin1:


ound: SO true! My DH and sons know not to bother me with anything while my "stories" (their word, not mine) are on.

Okay, if you guys are posting comments on here after the show then I have to avoid this thread until tomorrow. It doesn't start here for another 3-1/2 hours.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, I saw it too! I hope the success of this show will bring in the funds so they can get more of the castle restored. From other reading, it sounds like the upper floors are crumbling and are in very bad condition.
> 
> And then, later last night, there was a program on showing Aaron and Candy Spelling's 'castle'. Oh. My. She sold it and had to be out of it in 30 days. Mind boggling the amount of stuff that woman owned.


I saw that a couple of weeks ago. It was astounding. Even her new "condo" is so huge my whole house could probably fit in one of the closetsound:


----------



## whimsy

Well my husband and I watched it last night for the first time and enjoyed it!
We did catch on to things pretty quick as far as whos who. The only thing that I am trying to figure out is the guy in jail story line. I take it he was the part of the "help" before he was accused of murdering his wife. Not sure of the relationship between him and the woman that visits him...nor the other man in jail that threatened him.


----------



## Alexa

You really need to catch up on the old episodes to fully enjoy that storyline, but the short version is that yes, he was part of the "help" before he got into jail, she is his wife and the other guy is just his cellmate, no history there.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Mary has the most wonderful clothes - and figure to pull them off. Loved her wedding dress. Wish they had shown a bit more 'wedding' though. 

Looks like they are planting a bit of doubt in the viewers' minds as to whether Bates may have actually killed his wife? Daisy getting a bit of attitude.


----------



## gelbergirl

everything is great about this show . . such a treat.


----------



## whimsy

just answer me this ( as a first time viewer) Bates is married to the women who is visiting him....he is accused a killing his wife. Was the women he killed his ex wife?? Did he kill her and then marry the women who is visiting him( his current wife?)
It will be a while before I know the names. Lol


I think I found the answer!!
One of the fans' favorite characters is John Bates, a k a Mr. Bates (Brendan Coyle), the valet to Lord Robert Crawley (Hugh Bonneville), Earl of Grantham. At the end of Season 2, Bates was wrongly sent to prison for the murder of his vindictive former wife, Vera (Maria Doyle Kennedy). Just before being put behind bars, Bates married his lady love, housemaid Anna May Smith (Joanne Froggett).


----------



## gelbergirl

Evelyn, sounds like you got your answer. I wish you would watch the first couple of episodes.
(My favorite is the 1st season, 3rd episode where a good looking guy visits the estate . . .) the early episodes are nice because they really show how the home operates and shows beautiful scenery as well.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Evelyn, I checked and Hulu has season 1 and 2 online. You should really watch them and get to know everyone. 

I need to re-watch last night's episode. My daughter was practicing viola for the first 40 minutes and Lizzie kept ringing the potty bells!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

whimsy said:


> just answer me this ( as a first time viewer) Bates is married to the women who is visiting him....he is accused a killing his wife. Was the women he killed his ex wife?? Did he kill her and then marry the women who is visiting him( his current wife?)
> It will be a while before I know the names. Lol
> 
> I think I found the answer!!
> One of the fans' favorite characters is John Bates, a k a Mr. Bates (Brendan Coyle), the valet to Lord Robert Crawley (Hugh Bonneville), Earl of Grantham. At the end of Season 2, Bates was wrongly sent to prison for the murder of his vindictive former wife, Vera (Maria Doyle Kennedy). Just before being put behind bars, Bates married his lady love, housemaid Anna May Smith (Joanne Froggett).





gelbergirl said:


> Evelyn, sounds like you got your answer. I wish you would watch the first couple of episodes.
> (My favorite is the 1st season, 3rd episode where a good looking guy visits the estate . . .) the early episodes are nice because they really show how the home operates and shows beautiful scenery as well.
> Enjoy!


Evelyn, I totally agree with Gelbergirl. If you enjoyed last night's episode, get hold of the earlier seasons and watch. This show is so amazingly well done, in my opinion. Every episode is thoroughly enjoyable from beginning to end. That way you will also be able to watch the character development. See the wonderful costumes. The first season started before World War I.


----------



## whimsy

motherslittlehelper said:


> Mary has the most wonderful clothes - and figure to pull them off. Loved her wedding dress. Wish they had shown a bit more 'wedding' though.
> 
> Looks like they are planting a bit of doubt in the viewers' minds as to whether Bates may have actually killed his wife? Daisy getting a bit of attitude.


I too wished they had showed more of the wedding. They had this nice build up to the big day , they reached the alter, and then the next thing I know they are home from their honeymoon!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

:Cry: :Cry:


----------



## whimsy

motherslittlehelper said:


> :Cry: :Cry:


I know, that was just awful to watch!


----------



## gelbergirl

this show has a set up to get really good and go on for years.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I just watched last nights episode-too sad...


----------



## JacksonsMom

Hiii everyone! I'm starting my first season today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tom King

We were late in starting to watch it. After seeing the special on the house (It is a house, by the way, and not a real castle. It's just named a Castle) we watched the first season on Netflix. 

The acting was great all the way through the cast, and of course the "set" is amazing. We're anxiously awaiting the second season to come out on Netflix, but are probably going to get it on Blueray disk.


----------



## dodrop82

Oh, it's on Netflix!? I don't get to see it but hear people talking about it all the time, and wish I could see it! I never think to look for things on Netflix! Gonna check it out! I heard last nights episode was a BIG tearjerker!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Stacey, it WAS a tearjerker - totally didn't see it coming. For those of you just starting to watch the first season, I don't think you will be disappointed! I just wish it went on longer. I think this has been my favorite TV series ever. Well, then there is Castle. And Big Bang Theory. My favorites for the past few years.


----------



## Sheri

So, is it over, then?

Time to find the DVD's to watch, I've not seen any of them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Sheri, No it isn't over yet. I think it is about halfway through. But when the hour is over on Sunday nights, I just say.....is that all????? I just want it to go for at least 2-3 hours!!  I believe there are 6 shows in the series.


----------



## whimsy

just six shows per season??? When will the next season start then??


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Probably not until next January, I am guessing. It shows earlier in the UK - in Sept? I want MORE Downton Abbey. I guess it is better to leave people wanting rather than to make them tired of it!


----------



## whimsy

Well...Call the Midwife starts up again March 31st...is anyone watching that??
I really like it!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Did anyone get the DVD of season 3 yet? I got it the other day and have been rewatching the episodes that have already aired on PBS and there is a scene that was on PBS that isn't on the disc. It is the one where Isobel visits Ethel at her house and as she knocks on the door a man comes out. I am wondering if there are any other scenes cut out. There was a complaint about that on Amazon. I don't understand why they would do that. I did get the UK version from AmazonUK, but have not been able to watch it with VCL like others have been able to do.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Lynne, what does VCL stand for. We just bought Season 3 at Target - says Original UK edition, but we haven't watched any of it.


----------



## gelbergirl

This may have something to do with editing.
The show in the UK is shown with commercials. Then it has to be re-editted for showing on PBS.

I have the show downloaded from iTunes and it is marked (UK version). As long as I get my Downton Abbey, I'm ok with it!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Linda, VCL is a video player that I downloaded. There were many people who have purchased the UK DVD's (region 2) and were able to watch them that way. I wasn't having any success doing that. I dug out an old laptop of my daughters and changed the region on it and will watch the DVD I purchased from AmazonUK on that. After you watch 4 dvd's the region changes permanently. The computer isn't used so I will keep it for Downton Abbey watching.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

gelbergirl said:


> This may have something to do with editing.
> The show in the UK is shown with commercials. Then it has to be re-editted for showing on PBS.
> 
> I have the show downloaded from iTunes and it is marked (UK version). As long as I get my Downton Abbey, I'm ok with it!


I just don't understand why PBS would show some scenes on TV and then cut them from the DVD. Reading some reviews last night many claim that season 1 was drastically edited and some story lines would flow better had they not. Oh well, I agree with you as long as I can watch a version I am happy.


----------



## Luciledodd

I thought about the DVD for just about a minute. I look forward to Sunday night now. Even the husband loves it and we watch the same TV while it is on.


----------



## RickR

I just finished watching Season 1 and 2. Rick has watched from the beginning.
It is so good. Can't wait to start season 3! I am watching it on Demand (comcast).


----------



## whimsy

Luciledodd said:


> I thought about the DVD for just about a minute. I look forward to Sunday night now. Even the husband loves it and we watch the same TV while it is on.


My Husband watches it too...and actually likes it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hi Lucile...I agree, I might buy it later, but love watching in on PBS..I record it but usually watch it while it airs. Best show. I got a little depressed watching MidWife and decided not to watch it anymore.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

DON"T READ IF YOU DID NOT WATCH LAST WEEKS EPISODE JAN 27!!!

Just so you all know- I finished watching season 3 on the UK disc I bought. It does not have the Christmas special so I am only 2 episodes ahead-tonights and next weeks-well, there were 2 scenes cut from both the UK and US discs that were shown on PBS. They aren't really important. The one I mentioned about Isobel visiting Ethel at her home in my earlier post and one from last week where the servants are downstairs and mention finding a woman who has given birth in the village and is willing to nurse Sybils child. I am going to watch tonight on PBS just because I am curious as to whether any other scenes were cut.


----------



## RitaandRiley

I watch Call the Midwife! I love it. I found the first episode depressing but gave it another try and now I'm hooked. I find it very sweet. I watched Downton Abbey this season for the first time. I was a little bored with it. Maybe because I haven't seen the previous seasons and don't know the back stories.


----------



## Luciledodd

I like Call the Midwife also. There is another one that so far I haven't seen the first of about a village Dr that I like. I only find it when I am surfing. My bigest problem with the British shows is that with my hearing or early alzimers (I am not sure which), I have trouble understandings some of the words and have to ask what did so and so say.


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Lucile! I stuggle with understanding the English so badly!!!!


----------



## whimsy

dodrop82 said:


> Oh Lucile! I stuggle with understanding the English so badly!!!!


I have to really concentrate when I listen to some of them too


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

whimsy said:


> I have to really concentrate when I listen to some of them too


Haha, especially when Daisy said "You're in the soup. I wouldn't be in her bad books for a gold clock!" to Mr. Molesley. It wasn't until it was posted on the Downton Abbey fb page that I had any idea what she said. The prison scenes are quite difficult, too.


----------



## gelbergirl

whimsy said:


> I have to really concentrate when I listen to some of them too


+ 1


----------



## whimsy

Downton is on tonight with a 2 hour long episode..is this the end of season three then???


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Evelyn, it is scheduled for next week too in our OPB guide. Says it is the finale next week. Our OPB guide says it is only on for an hour tonight, yet the guide on the TV says it is on for two hours tonight. So have no clue what is going on there.


----------



## Luciledodd

I expect that they are showing last week the first our and the the new one the second hour. At least that is what has been happening here. I was glad last week. The week before the last thirty minutes was interupted by company, so I got to see what I missed before the newest show came on the last hour.


----------



## whimsy

Lucile...I see according to my tv guide, that the rerun from last week is on from 7 to 8 o'clock and then the new one is on from 8 to 10 o'clock. ( this is chicago time zone, you might be an hour ahead of me...not sure.)


----------



## whimsy

motherslittlehelper said:


> Evelyn, it is scheduled for next week too in our OPB guide. Says it is the finale next week. Our OPB guide says it is only on for an hour tonight, yet the guide on the TV says it is on for two hours tonight. So have no clue what is going on there.


Well...whatever happens I will be watching!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Tonight is The Night.


----------



## whimsy

yep... the finale is here!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

I can't wait!!


----------



## whimsy

I kind of wish they would just show the episodes 1 hour at a time each Sunday.... it would make the season last a bit longer. Last week and this week it has been 2 hours an episode.
So, what do you like to snack on during the show? LOL I have a bowl of chocolate icecream with crushed salted pretzles on top...not very British like is it?


----------



## whimsy

I HATE the way they ended that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I know, it was so sad. I knew from an internet search about Dan Stevens that he was leaving. It was still sad to watch. I thought Sybils death was sadder. I read they both have the same agent.


----------



## windym300

What really?? I wish I was more prepared for that!! I loved Matthew!! I can't stop crying. Ugh! After the loss of Cybil, this just isn't good or fair and it is way too much doom and gloom! I need some freaking happiness going on when I watch some TV! Get a clue PBS! I'm not so sure I will watch the next season. I have enough drama and doom and gloom that I have to deal with! At least give us some more good stuff we can feel good and hopeful about!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gelbergirl

I knew he wanted to leave and I figured they would just get another actor.
Saw 60 Minutes interview with Maggie Smith last evening. The show's creator says he will never allow Dowager Countess to pass away, even if the actress does. They'd move the DC to sea or something.

I'll bet Anna Bates will be blamed by Mary. It was Anna's idea to get the car to the station so Matthew could drive himself. A poor idea when he was on such an emotional high with his newborn in mind.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We were talking abut Downton Abbey at my coffee group a couple of weeks or so ago. And about the sadness of Sybil's death. And one of the gals said - there is more to come, meaning sadness. I had read of 'Matthew's' wanting to leave the show, although I can't imagine why any actor wouldn't want to stay and savor the success and family atmosphere of working on that show. So I figured it was him that they were going to 'kill' off, but what an awful, awful way to do it - well I guess any way would be awful - for a well liked character - I kept waiting for him to get shot on that hunting trip. Yeah, what is this going to do to Mary??? She was already becoming a total witch to everyone but Matthew. She probably WILL blame Anna. And I wonder what will happen with Downton, as he was the one spearheading the changes to make it financially stable. I guess maybe it opens up more avenues as far as storyline. Since it has become so popular, I would think they would want it to carry on as long as possible. I want it to carry on as long as possible.  I agree with the person who posted above - I would prefer hour-long shows so it would last longer. But last night did not last two hours here. I think it was closer to an hour and a half. After the show ended, then they showed some castle history or something that we had seen before and did not watch again. Now we have to wait a whole year????? ARGH!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Maybe, down the road a bit, they will put Mary with Tom Branson - Sybil's husband......... And does anyone else think that maybe Bates did kill his first wife? I didn't see any sign of weird looks last night, but before, there would be certain looks that crossed his face, and signs in prison that he was one character you wouldn't want to mess with, that made me wonder.


----------



## whimsy

so Season 4 will be in a year???? That is too long to wait!!


----------



## jemmax

*Season 4 - Spoiler Alert !!!*

So apparently Mrs O'Brien won't be back for season 4.....

They don't say why she is not returning or how she is written off only that it is an open ending - maybe she went to work for Shrimpy and wife in India ?

Also they say season 4 is going to be set six months in advance...


----------



## gelbergirl

I hope PBS will figure out how to air this show in the Fall for the US, the same time it airs in the UK.

Also, I read the book about the story of the real Downton Abbey (Highclere) and the Lady and Lord who actually lived there - so interesting and it filled the void after the last episode.


----------



## Kathie

Well, I was certainly upset that they killed off Matthew! My DH thinks they should have gotten another actor and I think I agree. After all, they hadn't been married that long and after Sybil's death it just seems too much sadness. Surely the next season won't be next year? Does anyone know for sure when it is supposed to air? Don't think I can wait a whole year.......haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie, I believe I read recently where they will start filming soon, to be aired in the fall in the UK, and after the first of next year in the US. I don't like that they killed off Matthew either - seems like too much after Sybil dying. But I don't know as I would have liked another actor coming in to replace him either. They just should have hogtied Dan Stevens and told him he wasn't leaving! Haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper

And......I just read where O'Brien is leaving the show. Ack - hope they don't lose any more characters.


----------



## jabojenny

Hope you all find this as funny as I did.

http://www.happyplace.com/21471/downton-abbey-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-7


----------



## whimsy

haha! that was cute!!!! Someone has a great imagination!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

That was so funny! Thanks


----------



## motherslittlehelper

jemmax said:


> So apparently Mrs O'Brien won't be back for season 4.....
> 
> They don't say why she is not returning or how she is written off only that it is an open ending - maybe she went to work for Shrimpy and wife in India ?
> 
> Also they say season 4 is going to be set six months in advance...


Oops, I did not see this when I posted a repeat after you had posted this information about O'Brien! Sorry...


----------



## misstray

I've not read the thread because I don't want to read any spoilers. I just started watching this series, mainly because I've heard it was good. I actually knew nothing of the premise at all.

So, this should give you all a good chuckle.

I've consistently misread the series title as "Downtown Abbey". Honestly, I was expecting a show about some girl named Abbey who worked downtown (maybe similar to Sex in the City sort of thing). So, I was a bit taken aback when a decidedly period piece showed up on my screen. I kept watching and wondering who the heck Abbey was and why she hadn't been introduced yet. Then I was wondering what the heck everyone was talking about when they mentioned "Daunton".

For the first episode the biggest hi-lights for me were seeing Ygrette from Game of Thrones and Professor McGonagall from Harry Potter. 

By episode 2 I realized I was mis-reading the series title and that "Downton Abbey" was the name of the house! That's as far as I've seen. I'm still not sure if I'm liking it or not. I'll finish watching season 1 and see. I'm sure most of my problem is just that I was expecting something a lot different, cuz I'm a dolt!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

ound:ound:ound: Thanks for the chuckle, Tracy!  I have no doubt that a lot of people probably wouldn't find this to be their cup of tea. I love period pieces, especially the costumes, and learning about the customs of the time. I also think the lack of commercial interruption has been part of the appeal. Please weigh in, after you have watched more, with your impressions.


----------



## gelbergirl

Just a few more months and we'll be seeing Downton Abbey again! -

From Entertainment Weekly... Paul Giamatti is joining the cast!

Sideways‘ star Paul Giamatti will appear as Cora’s playboy brother, Harold, in the season four finale, a rep for MASTERPIECE on PBS confirms.
He’ll be joined by returning guest-star Shirley MacLaine, who crossed the pond to play Cora’s brazen mother, Martha Levinson, in season three.
“We’re excited that Paul Giamatti will be joining us on Downton to play Cora’s brother Harold, the rather free-spirited uncle to Mary and Edith. We can’t wait to see him work alongside Shirley MacLaine, who are both sure to upset the Grantham’s apple cart in this year’s finale,” Exec producer Gareth Neame said in a statement.

Giamatti is hardly the only new face joining the series — next season will introduce a slew of castmembers including Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, Tom Cullen, Julian Ovenden, Nigel Harman, Joanna David and Gary Carr.
Season four of the series will kick-off on January 5, 2014 on MASTERPIECE on PBS."


----------



## atsilvers27

Oh no, I have to go into avoidance mode in the fall again, those Brits love to post all the spoilers! I'm not sure if I will be into all the plot changes, but I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We still have a LONG wait! Wish each season lasted longer!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I am not sure how I feel about Paul Giamatti joining the cast. I only know him from the movie Big Fat Liar and somehow I don't see him fitting in. Will have to see!


----------



## whimsy

geez... 6 more months to go!


----------



## Kathie

I've heard Paul Giamatti's name but not sure if I know who he is! I am not patient and am not looking forward to such a long wait! I agree with Linda - they need longer seasons!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I am having a bit of trouble picturing Paul Giamatti as a playboy. Have to wait to see that one, I guess.


----------



## DebW

I actually considered naming my pup John Bates - Bates for short. My daughter vetoed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

DA starts up again Jan. 5! Polish the silver, ready the tea service!


----------



## Kathie

It's about time!!! Love that show!


----------



## whimsy

I am really looking forward to it!! A few new characters this season which should be interesting!


----------



## Sarahdee

I love Downton Abby! More things to talk about on this forum! :whoo:


----------



## Lalla

Just PLEASE don't think the horrible upstairs/downstairs snobbery and nastiness is what we are all like in modern day England!!! This is SO stylised and fictionalised, and I've read awful articles where people actually think this is in some way true to life; it's NOT in ANY way representative of England then, and certainly not now!!!!!


----------



## Sarahdee

Lalla said:


> Just PLEASE don't think the horrible upstairs/downstairs snobbery and nastiness is what we are all like in modern day England!!! This is SO stylised and fictionalised, and I've read awful articles where people actually think this is in some way true to life; it's NOT in ANY way representative of England then, and certainly not now!!!!!


I would never have thought of it to be true. It seems way to over the top.


----------



## jabojenny

Lalla said:


> Just PLEASE don't think the horrible upstairs/downstairs snobbery and nastiness is what we are all like in modern day England!!! This is SO stylised and fictionalised, and I've read awful articles where people actually think this is in some way true to life; it's NOT in ANY way representative of England then, and certainly not now!!!!!


Oh gosh I would never think that. I love the show but I appreciate the history and how things might have been back then. Do people really think this is true life in England? Duh. I'm excited to watch the new season.


----------



## Lalla

Thanks, guys!! No-one clever enough to own a Havanese could possibly believe Downton Abbey to be true, silly me ever to have worried on that score! I'll stop defending my fellow countrymen, at least on this forum!!! I think it's probably some of my fellow countrymen who can seriously imagine that life might ever have been quite like that in English stately homes!!!


----------



## Seeker

I enjoy this show tremendously, can't wait till the new season premier!


----------



## whimsy

Take this test to find out "What Downton Abbey Character are you????"
I'm Mrs Hughes 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you


----------



## Kbug88

cant wait and will have my new puppy *well he is almost 2* to snuggle with.. we get our new one sat afternoon


----------



## Seeker

This is cute. I am Mr. Carson, never thought of him to be like me.


----------



## Sarahdee

I got Tom Branson. Haha!


----------



## gelbergirl

Turns out I am: Thomas !


----------



## whimsy

My DH ( who watches with me and really likes it) took the test and got Cora! LOL


----------



## jabojenny

Mrs. Hughes, really.... ? LOL
Oh wait I see Evelyn got her too can't be that bad


----------



## DebW

The season opener is being shown outside in downtown St Paul Sunday for ice skaters in our version of Rockefeller Center. Weather prediction: -4 to -24 F. 

Uh... I'll watch it on the small screen.


----------



## Janet Zee

I'm Anna......Really!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Celesthav

Lol, I'm Lady Mary! :whoo:


----------



## DebW

I just saw previews for a thriller with Liam Nielsen playing an air Marshall. Lady Mary is in it! It's called Non-stop and will be released next month, I think. Looks really scary.


----------



## Den&Barb

Hmmmm. Den of Den and Barb. Seems I'm Anna. Don't know what to make of that.ound: Have to see what Barb is and if she agrees :kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl

Well I enjoyed the season 4 premiere.
Great to see all the characters again, the outfits, the estate, the servants . . . .


----------



## whimsy

gelbergirl said:


> Well I enjoyed the season 4 premiere.
> Great to see all the characters again, the outfits, the estate, the servants . . . .


I enjoyed it too! I can see how they started to lay the ground work for "relationship stories and scandals" as the season progresses. Should be fun!!


----------



## whimsy

It's getting juicy isn't it??? I just had a feeling that Rose was going to hook up with the band singer guy didn't you??? LOL


----------



## jabojenny

Yes definitely getting interesting. I had to pause to read the note Edith got good thing I have to DVR the shows. I think Mary is going to hook up with the guy that is doing the study on Downton. I also noticed the lab is much more visible in scenes, he was sitting by the fireplace when the band was playing and everyone was dancing. I could only imagine what Mae would have been doing! ound:


----------



## whimsy

jabojenny said:


> Yes definitely getting interesting. I had to pause to read the note Edith got good thing I have to DVR the shows. I think Mary is going to hook up with the guy that is doing the study on Downton. I also noticed the lab is much more visible in scenes, he was sitting by the fireplace when the band was playing and everyone was dancing. I could only imagine what Mae would have been doing! ound:


Hahaha..yes we had recorded ours too because of it being on the same time as the boring super bowl. When it came to the letter part we backed it up and then press paused to read it. LOL Glad to hear we weren't the only ones!


----------



## jabojenny

whimsy said:


> Hahaha..yes we had recorded ours too because of it being on the same time as the boring super bowl. When it came to the letter part we backed it up and then press paused to read it. LOL Glad to hear we weren't the only ones!


I agree boring game. I posted this picture on Facebook during the Super Bowl, LOL.


----------



## whimsy

jabojenny said:


> I agree boring game. I posted this picture on Facebook during the Super Bowl, LOL.


haha cute picture


----------



## sandypaws

Mae looks like I did during that fiasco!


----------

